# What percentage of your business involves pre-1978 homes and lead paint?



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

What percentage of your business involves pre-1978 homes and lead paint and do you plan on continuing to maintain those numbers, increase them, or decrease them?

Do you see the new EPA law's as a way to enhance your business or will it hurt sales?


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Because we do NC and Commercial, it has been less than 5%, I have actually turned down a few in the past because we were not certified, which has been required by my state (as others have) for years.

There is not a big market in my relatively new area, but we do work for GC's that may need it, as well as commercial in the future. I believe having the certification will soon be a requirement to just bid on many jobs.

I want to be prepared if there is a demand, currently there is only one CF within 150 miles, and he does not paint.


----------



## plainpainter (Nov 6, 2007)

This law is an utter joke, there is no money in the budget to enforce these rules, yet they have no problem waiving that threat of 32k if you get caught. I just saw a team the other day scraping a whole side of leaded house, not following any lead abatement procedure whatsoever, except for the tarps on the ground catching the falling chips. I think this going down like a Lead Zeppelin. This time next year these rules will be scrapped.


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

I would have voted less than 5% if it was an option. I now feel it will be closer to 0% Why the heck would I even bother with the paperwork and liability?


----------



## Msargent (Jan 16, 2009)

Aside from Nc of small bump outs and remodels. Repaints i would think are what is the only thing going atm in my area if you dont want to or are slow to jump on this I think most are crazy.I just spent a good amount of change on new hepa vac self contained sander/ grinder My warranty will stand . So as far as new costs this is a serious matter and teachers never took into consideration sanders/ grinders cert firm fee vacs add that up they tried to say $50.00 per job YEAH RIGHT!!! think again I paid $ 175.00 for class, Firm fee is about to go out in mail $300.00 Vac $400.00 epa approved 25ft hose $75.00 sander $345.00 not including plastic My costs are going up and if people dont want to hire me well what can I say i have this stuff now . Vac I need for interior anyways sander can be used interior as well . I like this new rule easy comply and level the playing field, adjust your prices Do quality Job do it right the first time and watch what happens. Only thing really different than how I have been doing things is plastic during grinding/sanding of building and I can no longer power wash with the Intent of removing paint. I have always and will always keep clean work site so instead of drop clothes I now lay drops then plastic trying to avoid grass getting killed by plastic and sun. Good luck , Alot of people get a system and it works now they have to learn brand new system.:thumbup:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I voted less than 10 but in reality it is more like the blue moon for me, happens every now and again.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

0%

I'm with Plain on this one. I saw a company in the same area Bill described last week painting a old colonial. I cant wait to see the first wave of fines and how people will pay them or fight them. I dont even think this a good opportunity right now until the EPA figures out how to enforce the laws.


----------



## Msargent (Jan 16, 2009)

Clean worksite and plastic, suits n100 masks, really so you are all going to walk away from repaints?. I think they smart in taking out the opt out clause too.Not only will it protect young kids and property Ho it WILL protect your workers.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Msargent said:


> so you are all going to walk away from repaints?.
> 
> 
> 
> > Pre-1978 homes? You betcha!:thumbsup:


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

*".....so you are all going to walk away from repaints?."*

If it tests positive? I don't think I'll walk away. I'm pretty sure I'll run! :no:


----------



## gamby (Feb 29, 2008)

Msargent said:


> Aside from Nc of small bump outs and remodels. Repaints i would think are what is the only thing going atm in my area if you dont want to or are slow to jump on this I think most are crazy.I just spent a good amount of change on new hepa vac self contained sander/ grinder My warranty will stand . So as far as new costs this is a serious matter and teachers never took into consideration sanders/ grinders cert firm fee vacs add that up they tried to say $50.00 per job YEAH RIGHT!!! think again I paid $ 175.00 for class, Firm fee is about to go out in mail $300.00 Vac $400.00 epa approved 25ft hose $75.00 sander $345.00 not including plastic My costs are going up and if people dont want to hire me well what can I say i have this stuff now . Vac I need for interior anyways sander can be used interior as well . I like this new rule easy comply and level the playing field, adjust your prices Do quality Job do it right the first time and watch what happens. Only thing really different than how I have been doing things is plastic during grinding/sanding of building and I can no longer power wash with the Intent of removing paint. I have always and will always keep clean work site so instead of drop clothes I now lay drops then plastic trying to avoid grass getting killed by plastic and sun. Good luck , Alot of people get a system and it works now they have to learn brand new system.:thumbup:


I thing the regs forbid washing pre 78 exteriors because of the possibility of releasing lead chips. How are you going to clean those dirty/mildewed homes ? I have many clients with shrubs and plantings situated very close to their homes. How do you cover with drops then plastic and not hurt them.
I see doing pre 78 exteriors as next to impossible and comply 100%. I've been using a hepa vac for many years and have 6 sanders/grinders that I use with the vac. I also have used a infrared heater for years. Vertical containment..done that. The rrp makes exteriors an incredible challenge.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

I believe this will hurt my business until the consumer sees a benefit to them. (Lead poisoning is to vague) the problem needs to be at hand.It's like telling a smoker that cigarettes are bad for them.Until they have cancer most won't stop and that's a little more personal than painting your house.Side question????
How many of you still smoke?????????
As I've said in other posts,we have already lost 3 projects due to RRP and this new rule needs a poster child.A real picture of kid's messed up from lead poisoning with more concrete conclusions instead of can cause,might cause & may be linked to.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

Okay Aaron we need a poster child.. will NEPS, Ewing, VP, or Wise PLEASE post a pic????

:laughing: I keed.. I keed!! :lol:


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

nEighter said:


> Okay Aaron we need a poster child.. will NEPS, Ewing, VP, or Wise PLEASE post a pic????
> 
> :laughing: I keed.. I keed!! :lol:


 
OMG!!!! HE SAID THE NAME!!!!!!!!! THE "E" NAME!!!!!!!!


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

NEPS.US said:


> OMG!!!! HE SAID THE NAME!!!!!!!!! THE "E" NAME!!!!!!!!


Even worse, I'm lumped in with the riff raff!!


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

plainpainter said:


> This law is an utter joke, there is no money in the budget to enforce these rules, yet they have no problem waiving that threat of 32k if you get caught. I just saw a team the other day scraping a whole side of leaded house, not following any lead abatement procedure whatsoever, except for the tarps on the ground catching the falling chips. I think this going down like a Lead Zeppelin. This time next year these rules will be scrapped.


 Or just arbitrarily enforced whenever they feel like it. It won't be scrapped its law now, the thing will be enforcement or lack there of.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

From what I have read, the fines are *up to* 37,500, per violation, per day. 
The EPA contends that the first year, the focus will be on education and helping contractors get compliant. They will go after reported violators though.
If you are certified and following procedures, you are less of target, hopefully!

Let's not turn this into another RRP rant!:no:


----------



## TERRY365PAINTER (Jul 26, 2009)

25 percent of the houses I do are from that range 1965 to 1978 ..
Mostly exteriors ...This law sucks ..been freaking out all day scared my client .by the way how good are those home depot, Lead based tests . The house I am doing now tested positive for lead to day . After I gave the them the epa booklet and they sighed the opt forum . but the siding and windows have been replace . maybe 20 years ago .I tested it, on an original section of the house . a Rafter beam . Getting certified this week ...295 a class wtf ...
hey thanks for all the good input I have learned so much ..


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

I gladly turned down another one today. I informed the HO of the new law, (she kinda heard about it) and instructed her to go to the EPA website to find a contractor in her area.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

So what is the deal with the RRP and certs? I am taking my class May 10th. You have to have all of your paperwork back prior to starting anything? As in cert in hand? Or is it where you have just sent your stuff off and waiting to get it back? Any grace period?


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

nEighter said:


> So what is the deal with the RRP and certs? I am taking my class May 10th. You have to have all of your paperwork back prior to starting anything? As in cert in hand? Or is it where you have just sent your stuff off and waiting to get it back? Any grace period?


Nate, lean forward so I can smack you!
I think I may have mentioned this a while ago!:whistling2:

Kansas is one of the states that has adopted the program. That means do not send your Certified Firm fee to the EPA. You need to go here and download the application. You have to have the firm application and your certification from the class on the job site. 
Now close that Youtube page and go read!


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

RCP said:


> Nate, lean forward so I can smack you!
> I think I may have mentioned this a while ago!:whistling2:
> 
> Kansas is one of the states that has adopted the program. That means do not send your Certified Firm fee to the EPA. You need to go here and download the application. You have to have the firm application and your certification from the class on the job site.
> Now close that Youtube page and go read!





> Anything built prior to '78 you have to wait to start the work until after you are cert.
> 
> Having said that, I have recently heard that they are waiting a year in Kansas before fining anyone so it's up to you if you have any of that work now whether or not to do it.


I would read but it seems there is alot being said.. and no one knows EXACTLY what the real story is.. I will go with what I have heard from another BLUE contractor.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Reading is hard stuff. Could someone just expain it to me?


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

Haha. When there is so much that isn't even set in stone, and so many stories of how they were told it would be this and it is really that, or that the EPA doesn't answer anyone back, that you call them and can't even get someone on the phone to talk to...

reading is pointless then. Why read everyone's spew? What good will it do?


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Ok so I took the course over a month ago and received my cr certificate the other day. They took our picture for the cert at the course. On that day I was wearing a logo polo shirt. I usually don't work in one tho. Should I start?


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

When did you start plaing polo?


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

Scott you received yours in a month's time? I have been hearing anything from a month to 90days. That is kind of reassuring.


----------



## y.painting (Jul 19, 2009)

nEighter said:


> Scott you received yours in a month's time?


People in logo'ed polos get faster processing time. Also helps if you're good looking


----------

